# Forecasting Inches



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Why?
Weather Channel calling 6-12
Accuweather Calling 3-6
Weather Bug calling 6-8
Local Radio calling 8-15
Local Tv calling Heavy Snow

Why is everybody so Different?

Does the weather person get commission on inches or what?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

What does national weather service say? I put 0 faith in the above listed yahoos


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

They're different for one reason....


Ratings....




If all the stations, weather forecasters, radio hosts and your local grandpa had the exact same weather forecast, then would it matter which one you listened to or watched ???


No it wouldn't. They all get their information from the national weather service, but then they tweak it so that it sounds "different", otherwise, why watch them ???


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well our geniuses forecasted a coating to an inch with 1-3 where heavier bands persist. Around 6" later it finally quit. I should've went into meteorology.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

they can give you a more accurate forcast once it quits.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Now they all are saying same thing so looks like 8''-10'' with 30mph+ winds Here come the drifts again


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I think 1 to 20 is very doable


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

its ALWAYS zero to six ..just cant go wrong

*STAY TUNED *


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

You folks getting hammered with snow be carefulThumbs Up


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

Longae29;1602533 said:


> What does national weather service say? I put 0 faith in the above listed yahoos


National weather service is no better than said other forcasting media in my area. Friday morning of blizzard where we received approx. 32 inches they were still calling for 6-12 inches for total storm accumulation. We had 6 inches by 3 pm Friday. Snow didn't stop until Saturday am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Antlerart06;1602530 said:


> Why?
> Weather Channel calling 6-12
> Accuweather Calling 3-6
> Weather Bug calling 6-8
> ...


So you won? What was the total?


----------

